
Google's AI is no smarter than a 6-year-old, study says - jonbaer
https://www.cnet.com/news/artificial-intelligence-is-no-smarter-than-a-six-year-old-study-says/
======
mindcrime
If Google had an AI that was even close to as smart as a 6 year old, in the
general sense, that would represent a nearly unbelievable advance in AI
technology.

